# Welchen Ersatz für defekte Grafikkarte



## FetterKasten (21. September 2012)

*Welchen Ersatz für defekte Grafikkarte*

Hallo, nach 4-5 Jahren hat meine XFX Nvidia 9800GTX den Geist aufgegeben (Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, nach Reset lüftet die Graka wie verrückt und kein Bild kommt).

Wollte sie jetzt durch eine möglichst günstige Graka ersetzen, die zu meinem System passt und MIN. die gleiche Leistung besitzt.

Hab einen Intel Quadcore Q9550
Ein Gigabyte Board mit PCI Express 2.0
4GB Ram
und Win Vista 64bit

Kenn mich zur Zeit gar nicht aus, aber wie gesagt am besten:
- unter 100 Euro
- schneler als die Alte
- leise oder Passivgekühlt
(- würde Nvidia eigtl. vorziehen, da meine Radeons/Atis viel schneller hinüber waren)

Können aber auch gern andere Vorschläge dabei sein.
Ich spiel zwar nur noch selten und dann meist Left 4 Dead 2, aber min. so schnell wie die alte sollte sie auf jeden Fall sein.

Danke 
MFG


----------



## FetterKasten (21. September 2012)

was sagt ihr zu der?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 7750 iCooler DDR3 1024MB DVI/HDMI/VGA


----------



## Shorty484 (21. September 2012)

Würde lieber die hier nehmen
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1024+MB/48936/XFX+RADEON+HD+6770+850M+1GB+DDR5+DUAL+DVI%2C+Mini+HDMI.article


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

ja, die 6770 ist fast so gut wie eine 7770, die wiederum mit Glück auch für knapp unter 100€ zu haben ist.

Nvidia bietet da leider nix, was den Preis wert ist. zB die neue GTX 650 ist nur so schnell wie die AMD 7750 bzw. ein bisschen schneller, aber deutlich langsamer als die AMD 7770, die aber genausoviel kostet.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. September 2012)

Hi,

also jetzt bin ich mir doch unsicher, ob meine Graka kaputt ist.
Mal hier die Problembeschreibung, wenns jetzt zu nem anderen Thema gehört, einfach verschieben.

Pc hat immer funktioniert, dann von einen Tag auf den anderen beim Start:
- Pc klackt ein paar mal, dann ertönt kein kurzes Piepsen, sondern 1mal lang und 2 mal kurz (Gigabyte P35 DS4). Bedeutet laut Handbuch Monitor oder Graka Problem. Startet nicht und kein Bild. (auch kein Bios am Start)
- Nach dem Reset Knopf drücken, lüftet die Graka mit voller Drehzahl durchgehend, aber startet auch nicht und kein Bild. Manchmal auch direkt beim 1. Start.
- Wenn ich den Startknopf gedrückt halte und ausschalte und neu starte, geht alles ab und zu wieder (grad funkt der PC wieder einwandfrei) 

Irgendwie komisch


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2012)

hmmm, zieh mal die Karte raus und steck sie wieder rein, kann auch sein das einfach nen Kontakt oxidiert ist


----------



## FetterKasten (23. September 2012)

Hab noch bischen rumprobiert:

Die Graka is sauber und sitzt richtig, in nem anderen Anschluss, war genau dasselbe. Der Selbe Fehler kommt auch, wenn ich die Graka gar nicht reinstecke.

Also die is wohl doch ziemlich sicher kaputt.

Das komische is halt, dass sie gestern den ganzen Abend perfekt ging, auch im 3D Modus. Und wenn ich ganz oft neu starte und resette, geht sie ab und zu.

Scheint also irgendwie nich der Chip kaputt zu sein, sondern irgendwas in der Elektronik zu spinnen.
Werd wohl ne neue bestellen und mal probieren, wenn ihr keinen anderen Tipp habt 

Also so wie ich das gesehn hab sind zur Zeit die 7750 und die 7770 das Maß aller Dinge in der Preisklasse um 100 Euro.
Könnt ihr mir da eine spezielle empfehlen, am besten ne 7770 unter 100 wie Herbboy gesagt hat, ich find da nur teurere.
Wenn die 7750 auch schneller is als meine alte, würde mir da eine für 70 Euro oder so auch voll reichen, am besten schön leise.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2012)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Scheint also irgendwie nich der Chip kaputt zu sein, sondern irgendwas in der Elektronik zu spinnen.
> Werd wohl ne neue bestellen und mal probieren, wenn ihr keinen anderen Tipp habt
> 
> Also so wie ich das gesehn hab sind zur Zeit die 7750 und die 7770 das Maß aller Dinge in der Preisklasse um 100 Euro.
> ...


 
naja, da kann viel kaputt gehen, irgend ein kleines SMD-Bauteilchen, irgendne Leiterbahn macht die Grätsche, so in der Ferndiagnose kann man da eher schlecht nen Totenschein ausstellen

Allerdings würde ich mich nicht zu sehr von der Zahl leiten lassen, auch die 6000der Serie ist immer noch auf der höhe der Zeit


----------



## FetterKasten (23. September 2012)

Wie is das eigtl. mit PCIExpress 3.0, was ja die neuen haben?

Ich hab am Board noch 2.0.

Gibs da irgendwelche größeren Nachteile oder is das ne Kleinigkeit?

Hab mir jetzt mal die rausgesucht, weil die auch angeblich sehr leise sein soll:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...4&agid=1004&pvid=4nbkyxn6i_h7g2ymwe&ref=13&lb


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Das ist egal, ob 2.0 oder 3.0 - selbst 1.0 wäre kaum ein Nachteil  

UNd wenn die leise sein soll, dann spricht nix gegen dieses Modell.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab die Graka mittlerweile ca. ne Woche in Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden.

Sehr leise und genug Leistung und bei hardwareversand hab ich inkl Versand und nen 5 Euro Gutschein nur 98 Euro gezahlt.

Das einzigste, was mich im vergleich zu Nvidia ein bischen nervt is der ATI Treiber.
Am Anfang sahen die Kanten in spielen, trotz höchsten AA Einstellungen usw. scheiße aus, da musst ich erstmal noch alles im Treiber hochstellen.

Was mich aber nervt, viell. hat jmd nen Tipp:
Ich hab meinen PC Monitor und nen TV angeschlossen und jedesmal erweitert das Catalyst Control Center meinen Desktop auf den TV obwohl ich das gar nicht möchte. Habs schon deaktiviert, aber vor allem nach Standby macht es das immer wieder neu.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2012)

Also, Du willst das Bild auf dem Monitor und dem Fernseher gleichzeitig, aber jeweils als "Kopie", oder was genau möchtest Du?

Und meinst Du mit Standby einfach den Monitor-Standby, oder meinst Du einen kompletten Standby des PCs, also Energiesparmodus oder so was? 

Ging es denn mit Nvidia wie gewünscht?


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nen 2. Monitor angeschlossen, also den TV.
Ich möchte aber kein Bild dort.
Der Treiber erweitert aber immer automatisch den Desktop darauf, sodass ich am PC Monitor sozusagen nen offenen rechten Rand habe, was ziemlich nervt.

Wenn ichs austelle und den PC in den Standby Modus fahr und wieder zurückkehre, is es meist wieder so.

Bei Nvidia war das nich. Sind halt wieder so Kleinigkeiten, die einen nerven.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich versteh es noch nicht ganz: du hast nen LCD angeschlossen, aber willst von dem GAR kein Bild? Wozu hast Du den denn angeschlossen? ^^


Was genau hast Du denn im Catalayst-Menü Desktopmanagement bei "Erstellen und Anordnen von Desktops" stehen? Kannst Du davon vlt nen Screenshot machen?


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich versteh es noch nicht ganz: du hast nen LCD angeschlossen, aber willst von dem GAR kein Bild? Wozu hast Du den denn angeschlossen? ^^


 
ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, für dann wenn man mal ein Bild da will, muss man´s nicht erst anschließen


----------



## FetterKasten (7. Oktober 2012)

genau 

ich mach, wenn ich Zeit hab mal die Screenshots und poste sie dann.

meist gehts jetzt, aber anscheinend macht der Treiber willkürlich ab und zu wieder den TV dazu und ich muss ihn dann jedesmal wieder manuell deaktivieren.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Oktober 2012)

So auf dem 1. Bild, so soll es sein. Nur 1 Desktop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Standby stellt es aber jedesmal wieder den Desktop auf erweitert um, was total nervig ist! (2. Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Mit Stromsparmodus gibt es halt auch eher mal Probleme als ohne, weil da Treiber/Programme und Komponenten evlt. minimal verzögert erst aktivi werden nach dem "Aufwachen" und dann was falsch erkannt wird. Wenn es trotz neuester Treiber auch für Board, LAN, USB, Sound usw. nicht weggeht, und es auch nix bringt, Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen vor dem Standby zu beenden, wüsst ich auch nix mehr.

vlt. birngt es ja was, den Monitor erst NACH dem "Aufwecken" des PCs einzuschalten? Oder falls Du genau das gemacht hast: den Monitor VOR dem AUfwecken schon einschalten?

ALso, wenn nix hilft, dann gewöhn Dir vlt. mal den Standby-Modus des PCs ab. Ich halte davon eh nix, da sich da im Laufe der Zeit "Müll" ansammeln kann, ein ordentliches runterfahren ist immer besser. Auch vom Stormbedarf her, denn im Standby zieht der PC immer noch was Strom - runtergefahren kannst Du aber ne Steckerleiste nehmen und alles abschalten.


----------

